# 2 1/2 year old logs, still good to mill?????



## Mr Good Wood (May 14, 2012)

I have 2.5 year old logs, i think they are still good to mill but i think all the log buyers are trying to screw me. Anyone out there that can school on mill logs? red oak and maple. I also have some big larch logs, any good?

anyone that runs a mill that i could call? I don't trust the info that the mill owners around here are giving me. pm me your number and best time to call you. 

thanks in advance

Shawn


----------



## cford (May 14, 2012)

How were they stored ? 
On the ground ?
In the woods or in a field ?

Maybe a picture or 2 of the ends..


----------



## AaronB (May 14, 2012)

I have milled logs that from trees that had fallen 2-3 years before. Some of them were not cut up into logs until I was ready, others were, but all of them were not laying on the ground. Out of all the logs I have done there were a couple that split all the way down from sitting, others didn't and milled just fine. Some I sealed the ends with the Acnhor Seal and others I didn't, as you can tell I haven't been the most consistent except for them being off the ground.


----------



## hamish (May 14, 2012)

As you are talking to a log buyer.. ...if I were one my offerings would drop, for you never know till to split it open. I havr my own mill so I open near all of them, sometimes I find a gem, others absolute crap , and other times still useable wood. 

Versus selling the logs to a buyer you may consider inding a local sawyer to open them up for you..........maple, oak and tamarack......you should be pretty darn good to go without even opening them up.


----------



## Mr Good Wood (May 14, 2012)

stored off of the ground and out in open. I cut some other logs of similar size and they were all solid except the outer most 1-2 inches. what are some of the going prices paid per bf. oak, maple, and larch. the mill offer was 20 cents bf across the board. sound like they are trying to rip me off, plus I have to haul them into them


----------



## brookpederson (May 15, 2012)

Mr Good Wood said:


> stored off of the ground and out in open. I cut some other logs of similar size and they were all solid except the outer most 1-2 inches. what are some of the going prices paid per bf. oak, maple, and larch. the mill offer was 20 cents bf across the board. sound like they are trying to rip me off, plus I have to haul them into them



That sounds fair to me. Maybe you should have a local CSM or small bandsaw saw them up for you instead. Then you could sell the wood or use it how you please.


----------



## STLfirewood (May 15, 2012)

Depending on the size that's not a bad price. Everybody thinks logs bring huge money. Common logs don't they are pretty cheap.

Scott


----------



## Sawyer Rob (May 15, 2012)

Not to mention, most times old logs like that, have stain inside them from sitting around, so the lumber out of them won't bring the mill top dollar. They are takeing a gamble, and are priceing them accordantly, as they should.

SR


----------



## mikeb1079 (May 15, 2012)

i was going to mention staining too. some timber seems to season better than others. most mills and lumber buyers that i have heard of want fresh sawn. i milled some sycamore recently that had sat for around 6 months, it had stained very badly. some of it looks cool some looks like crap. i agree that the buyers are taking a gamble and adjusting their price accordingly.
good luck


----------



## Mr Good Wood (May 15, 2012)

Ok staining?? that is caused by exposure to the sun right? like firewood turns gray, same thing right? I was told the gray will only penetrate 2 or so inches. i mean for example when thy reclaim lumber a lot of it is gray and wreathed but after you plane in a bit it is good to go. is my think right?


----------



## Cody Colston (May 16, 2012)

Staining inside the log is caused by fungi...the same stuff that eventually causes spalting which is very possible in your logs. Spalting is actually rot taking place. Moisture and warm weather promote fungal growth and the logs will retain plenty of moisture inside.


----------



## discounthunter (May 16, 2012)

Mr Good Wood said:


> Ok staining?? that is caused by exposure to the sun right? like firewood turns gray, same thing right? I was told the gray will only penetrate 2 or so inches. i mean for example when thy reclaim lumber a lot of it is gray and wreathed but after you plane in a bit it is good to go. is my think right?



no. google "mineral stained wood"


----------



## qbilder (May 17, 2012)

2+ yrs. exposure really takes it's toll on logs.


----------



## huskyhank (May 18, 2012)

Mr Good Wood said:


> stored off of the ground and out in open. I cut some other logs of similar size and they were all solid except the outer most 1-2 inches. what are some of the going prices paid per bf. oak, maple, and larch. the mill offer was 20 cents bf across the board. sound like they are trying to rip me off, plus I have to haul them into them



That's goofy.
You think you have golden logs.
There is no such thing.
You should have not cut them unless you had them sold.
I'd be amazed if anyone would buy them now at any price.


----------



## discounthunter (May 19, 2012)

might get lucky and have some spalting going on .might make some of the wood attractive to hobbyists.


----------

